# ICH I believe



## rjjaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

My Mollies and Platts seem to have ICK on them like a white/silver salt maybe even a little more than salt. Almost as if they are starting to turn white/silver been treating for ICK for about a month and half. Using Coppersafe taken the charcoal out of filter still seem white/silverish on the sides of the mollies they are the ones it is most obvious. Will this go away or am I behind the curve already????


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

use rid ich/or quick cure.They don't contain copper,but the proper meds to kill the disease.Are you vacumming the substrate?Ich falls from fish and generates to thousands more in your gravel.here's a link to the lifecycle

Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For one thing, Ich should never take that long to treat. I am not a big fan of copper products as they can be very dangerous if not used correctly. 

Can you post a pic? Ich sort of looks like the fish has been sprinkled with sugar or salt. Most commonly and easiest to tell on their fins and tail, but also can be on the body as well. Your description doesn't really sound like ich.


----------



## rjjaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responsed unfortunately I don’t have pics I am writing from work. but it does look like salt sprinkled on them for the most part. If it isn’t ICK what would it be? I am going to look into the other medicines that were suggested and see how they work. Are we suggesting that that Coppersafe doesn't work as well as the others you stated? Thanks for the help will try and get some pics when I get home or sometime soon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Copper is very dangerous for everything in tank(including plants and the bacteria in your filter).Kordon rid ich plus or quick cure are reliable products that will kill ich .Follow directions and vacumm substrate(this is very important) with every med application.Also raising temp of tank will shorten the life span of ich.You can go as high as 86 f if your fish will tolerate it.Raise temp slowly 2-3 degrees a day and watch fish to make sure they can tolerate the temp.Copper is also very hard to remove from the water column and things in tank(many,many water changes,or Seachem Cuprisorb).


----------



## rjjaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks will get the new medicine I will have to complete a good tank cleaning!!!!!


----------



## rjjaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

I am back Hello
I have been using Rid ICK for about a week. I removed all plants cleaned all items including heater. Vacuumed the heck out of the bottom didn't replace plants yet but the one molly still looks like he is turning white/silver on his sides. Not totally but you can definately see he has changed. anyway I am thinking just putting the tank back together and see what happens because it doesn't seem as if the medicine is doing anything. Maybe the fish is just changing?


----------

